# The Last Audio Cassette Factory



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From Bloomberg:

*The Last Audio Cassette Factory*


> Springfield, MO-based National Audio Company opened in 1969 and when other major manufacturers abandoned tape manufacturing for CD production in the late 1990s, the company held on tight. Now, the cassette maker is pumping out more cassettes than ever before.


FULL ARTICLE WITH AUTOPLAY VIDEO HERE


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Wow! Who knew there was only one audio cassette mfr left? I would have guessed none!

I remember, way back in 1966, having to make a choice between the cassette and the then
popular 8-track audio recording/playback format. I chose cassette then, although there was
very little pre-recorded music available at the time, mostly copyright-free classical stuff. In my
20s, I realized that the cassette was just reel-to-reel in miniature and I had worked with Ampex
and other- R-to-R gear at a radio station for which I was half-ass jackleg engineering and part-
time DJ-ing -- _w-a-a-a-y_ back in the day.

Thanks for posting, Mark, you sure post some interesting stuff. BTW, how's your mom?


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

My mother is doing fine. Thank you for asking.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I like vinyl, but just don't get cassette. Never seemed like a good tech to me.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

dpeters11 said:


> I like vinyl, but just don't get cassette. Never seemed like a good tech to me.


For most analog audiophiles, nothing will ever match the purity of vinyl. That said,
the cassette form factor brought a lot to music lovers that vinyl just cannot deliver.
First, obviously, is portability. Take your favorite tunes with you with the Walkman,
the 'boombox' and the in-dash car cassette player. Ditch the hiss when Dolby came
along and you had a pretty decent sound for the times. Plus, your recordings were
protected from damage and dust by the sturdy plastic case (ette). Most of us could
not press our own vinyl or easily record on a jerky track-shifting 8-track recorder, so
when the audio cassette arrived in the '60s it offered a whole new way of enjoying
your favorite music -- on the go!

More power to you vinyl fans -- I loved it too when it was all I had, but time & progress
wait for no man. Today, I can call up thousands of tunes by using _only_ my voice, from
a virtual library of music, from *A*BBA to Led *Z*eppelin and everything in between.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Ok, portability sure. I guess I had too many tapes eaten back in the day.

I have plenty of digital media, but still like to listen to some jazz albums on vinyl.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Vinyl lasts forever unless in a hot environment. 


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

SeaBeagle said:


> Vinyl lasts forever unless in a hot environment.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


Or unless you leave it out and someone accidentally sits on it.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

I found it quite an art to get a blank 60 minute 8 track and properly time my recordings to jump from track to track without being in the middle of a song.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

jerry downing said:


> Or unless you leave it out and someone accidentally sits on it.


Never thought of that. The vinyl records from the 1930s, 1940s had no bend to them. The newer vinyl have a certain amount of bend to them.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

SeaBeagle said:


> Never thought of that. The vinyl records from the 1930s, 1940s had no bend to them. The newer vinyl have a certain amount of bend to them.


Those early records, that ran at 78 rpm, were not made of vinyl, but a rigid substance,
something like bakelite. The discs were fragile and would break or fracture if dropped
or sat upon.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Cassette tapes? I want to know how this company is making any money. I think its been 20+ years since I've used a cassette tape, and I can't remember the last time I saw one for sale in a store.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

So I guess no one had the tape stuck in the heads..... And no skip... Never really liked tapes. 


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I still have two cassette recorders that work although I transferred almost all my recorded music to MP3's several years ago. Many of these are off-the-air recordings of local musical shows from the 70's and 80's such as Chuck Cecil's Swinging Years, Benson Curtis' Strictly from Dixie, and Dr. Demento. The original tapes are still sitting in two boxes in my computer room.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

I have cassette players as well. I know one thing I prefer VHS tapes over DVD because DVDs sometimes do not play smoothly where VHS tapes do.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

billsharpe said:


> I still have two cassette recorders that work although I transferred almost all my recorded music to MP3's several years ago. Many of these are off-the-air recordings of local musical shows from the 70's and 80's such as Chuck Cecil's Swinging Years, Benson Curtis' Strictly from Dixie, and Dr. Demento. The original tapes are still sitting in two boxes in my computer room.


I keep meaning to do this, but never seem to be able to find the time. I think I have hundreds of cassettes I recorded in the 70's and 80's.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks, Mark. I enjoyed the link.

I really hate to admit this but we have a bunch of old 78's some dating back to around 1900, a few 45's, a bunch of vinyl LP's, some 8-tracks and some cassette's. We have something to play all these on, although the spring broke on the old Victrola and I just haven't gotten around to getting it fixed so I can hear "original' sound.

What me a hoarder? No way.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

phrelin said:


> Thanks, Mark. I enjoyed the link.
> 
> I really hate to admit this but we have a bunch of old 78's some dating back to around 1900, a few 45's, a bunch of vinyl LP's, some 8-tracks and some cassette's. We have something to play all these on, although the spring broke on the old Victrola and I just haven't gotten around to getting it fixed so I can hear "original' sound.
> 
> What me a hoarder? No way.


Or a pack rat. It is weird that 78 rpm records are not worth much monies.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

When I think of cassette tapes, I think of tape hiss, pulled tapes, pencils, and the slow program loads on my TRS-80 Model III. Cassette decks for cars were last offered as an option in new cars in 2010, and I have a funny feeling that CDs in cars are going in the same direction. Why? The weight and mechanics of a pull-in system can easily be replaced with the electronics of a bluetooth/aux-in input with increased reliability, reduced weight, and reduced cost.

I suppose that part of it has to deal with people who cling on to past relics even though the modern replacements are better in many aspects. How many people hang on to their VHS collections even though DVD and BluRay is superior in many aspects?


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I also have a bunch of 33 1/3, 45, and 78 rpm recordings. I have transferred most of these records to MP3's on my computer using Audacity. My record player won't play 78 rpm records but Audacity lets me record from the slower speeds and changes the result to 78 rpm. Audacity also includes a lot of controls to get rid of most of the scratches, pops, and hisses on those old records. Audacity can also capture most streaming audio on the Internet.

At one time I had a few Caruso 78 rpm 12-inch records from my father's old collection. They did not survive about ten moves that we made the first few years we were married.

At one time I owned a multiple-record player that also automatically turned the record over to play the other side. I didn't use that machine for long as it sometimes turned into an automatic record smashing machine.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Mark Holtz said:


> When I think of cassette tapes, I think of tape hiss, pulled tapes, pencils, and the slow program loads on my TRS-80 Model III. Cassette decks for cars were last offered as an option in new cars in 2010, and I have a funny feeling that CDs in cars are going in the same direction. Why? The weight and mechanics of a pull-in system can easily be replaced with the electronics of a bluetooth/aux-in input with increased reliability, reduced weight, and reduced cost.
> 
> I suppose that part of it has to deal with people who cling on to past relics even though the modern replacements are better in many aspects. How many people hang on to their VHS collections even though DVD and BluRay is superior in many aspects?


I agree that CD's are headed the way of limited use. We have hundreds and hundreds. And I forgot about mentioning our huge VHS collection.

We don't use any of that old stuff. My wife has over 50,000 mp3 tracks, some of which were created off of "records". And we haven't listened to or watched anything on tape in well over a decade. It is a weirdness - call it being a pack rat or hoarder or past-clinger. I know our kids occasionally have a moment of dread thinking about all this crap when we die. What can I say/ :shrug:


----------



## mrknowitall526 (Nov 19, 2014)

I just recently started converting 25+ years of home movies on VHS with my computer. I put one on a DVD and played in my HDTV and was actually surprised at the quality. The only problem is, a 2 hour tape takes up about 7.5 GB of storage space*


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Mark Holtz said:


> I suppose that part of it has to deal with people who cling on to past relics even though the modern replacements are better in many aspects. How many people hang on to their VHS collections even though DVD and BluRay is superior in many aspects?


Dude111 would disagree on this one! He's definitely an analog audio type, even for VHS. While I still like movies on film and wish theaters had an actual projectionist (we saw Grand Budapest Hotel in the theater and the whole thing was presented incorrectly, for a film where aspect ratio was a component), I just can't get behind VHS or audio cassette.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Another aspect of being a packrat, we all carry more audio / video / books on our phones / tablets than we'll ever have time to listen / watch / read.

At least it doesn't take up as much space as the hard copies!


----------



## Eva (Nov 8, 2013)

I inherited over 40k records, tons of CDs, DATs, etc from my unc who was in broadcasting down under for nearly 40 years. It is fun to look thtough them and seeing some rare stuff, like a 12" long version of Baker Street. There was also many cassettes and radio station carts too. And I have equipment to play them all too. 

Funny thing I showed one of my friends, and she said "Why all that? I have everything on my phone" and couldn't understand why I have a big audio sytem.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

Mark Holtz said:


> Cassette decks for cars were last offered as an option in new cars in 2010, and I have a funny feeling that CDs in cars are going in the same direction.


I'm surprised they lasted that long. My 2009 Ford doesn't have a cassette deck. My GF just bought a 2016 Honda. Although it did have a CD player, the salesman told us that wasn't going to be the case much longer. This one even has a HDMI port for hooking up video devices to watch on the nav screen (while the car is not moving). I am curious to try hooking up my laptop to see if the touchscreen capability will pass through.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> Another aspect of being a packrat, we all carry more audio / video / books on our phones / tablets than we'll ever have time to listen / watch / read.
> 
> At least it doesn't take up as much space as the hard copies!


I do not have any audio books on my phone. I use my phone to listen to radio stations.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

SeaBeagle said:


> I do not have any audio books on my phone. I use my phone to listen to radio stations.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


I also use my iPhone to listen to the local NPR station. And I record selected programs - I have over 100 'Prairie Home Companion' stored away.

Original recording of Orson Wells 'War of the Worlds' and lots of books / technical papers.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

I love all analog media


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Dude111 said:


> I love all analog media


Some people are in to antiques (audio, browsers, etc.).


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

James Long said:


> Some people are in to antiques (audio, browsers, etc.).


I'd like to find a twenty-something that's into antiques - not that I could keep up...


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Dude111 said:


> I love all analog media


As I do as well. Much better than digital. Digital signals are too weak compared to analogue.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Nick said:


> I'd like to find a twenty-something that's into antiques - not that I could keep up...


A twenty something what? Twenty years ago would not qualify for being an antique.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

SeaBeagle said:


> A twenty something what? Twenty years ago would not qualify for being an antique.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


Nick's looking for a twenty-something person (probably preferably female) that is into antiques. Probably pretty rare.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

SeaBeagle said:


> A twenty something what? Twenty years ago would not qualify for being an antique.


No, wrong. :nono2:



dennisj00 said:


> Nick's looking for a twenty-something person (probably preferably female) that is into antiques. Probably pretty rare.


Wrong again! :thats:


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Nick said:


> No, wrong. :nono2:
> 
> Wrong again! :thats:


Then an explanation would keep us from guessing!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

dennisj00 said:


> Then an explanation would keep us from guessing!


I thought it was fairly obvious -- I didn't intend to make a guessing game of it, .

Most men over 50 will get it.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Nick said:


> I thought it was fairly obvious -- I didn't intend to make a guessing game of it, .
> 
> Most men over 50 will get it.


I'm over 50 and would be going after a 20 something female that was interested in antiques . . . (not me, the antique).


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

James Long said:


> Some people are in to antiques (audio, browsers, etc.).


Yea Jim I guess I am buddy!!

Im on IE6  (I use MyIE2 in front though (IE Wrapper -- I like the better UI and features in MyIE2 (Tabs,etc and More colourful UI))


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Nick said:


> I thought it was fairly obvious -- I didn't intend to make a guessing game of it, .
> 
> Most men over 50 will get it.


Me, I used to buy antiques. Now I am one and wouldn't know what to do with a new model.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

phrelin said:


> Me, I used to buy antiques. Now I am one and wouldn't know what to do with a new model.


New models of anything take like forever to become antiques.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From Ars Technica:

*Retro-tech: 2015 was an astounding year for one cassette tape factory
National Audio Company cannibalizes its competitors, rides wave of popularity.*


> Cassette tapes, like vinyl albums, are making a comeback. While CDs and digital media still reign supreme, according to a 2015 mid-year Nielsen report, the largest operational cassette factory in the US reports an impressive increase in demand.
> 
> National Audio Company (NAC) President Steve Stepp told Ars that his Springfield, Missouri, company had been seeing a (very) healthy 20 percent year-over-year growth in demand for audiocassette tapes for several years. But 2015 was even better. As of the beginning of October, NAC reported a 31 percent increase in order volume over the previous year.
> 
> NAC is in a curious position, because in addition to being the largest audiocassette factory in the US, it's also one of the last remaining.


FULL ARTICLE HERE


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

OK, I got the same problem. Lots of cassettes, some I'd like to transfer to my computer to burn on disc, or maybe mp3's.

Now what is the "easiest" way to do this? I've looked at a few tutorials, but they get in depth. there's got to be a straight forward way of doing this.

I've used audacity to rip music from youtube, and that works pretty well. Never used it for anything else though.

My computer doesn't have a sound card, but I assume the front mic jack will do? Now what?


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Lets break it down to simple steps. You want to transfer the audio from the cassette player to the computer. You will need a 3.5mm audio cable to hook the two devices. If the front jack doesn't work, then you can get a USB to audio adapter.

The next part is actually recording the audio. A handy program is Audacity which is a free yet good audio editing tool. You will want to start recording on Audacity, then start the playback on the cassette player. Then, be patient, as the audio is recording in real time. Once completed, you will want to save the resulting audio file as either a uncompressed .wav file (which takes up a lot of disk space) or as a compressed MP3 file. Note that you will need to install the LAME MP3 plugin.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I have recorded dozens of my old cassette tapes, mostly recorded FM broadcasts from the 1970's, using Audacity and saving the results as MP3 files. 

Audacity will also let you record most streaming audio but I would suggest not selling or even posting the resulting recordings on the Internet.

Bill


----------

